# Walthers DCC turntables



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I got an email yesterday that the new Walthers turntables are finaly shipping! hOPE THEY DIDN'T LOSE MY PRE-ORDER!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Good, I"m sick of seeing the HO 130' turntable priced at $300 with no competition.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> I got an email yesterday that the new Walthers turntables are finaly shipping! hOPE THEY DIDN'T LOSE MY PRE-ORDER!


FINALLY!!! I can get that ordered for my Yard layout 



jonyb said:


> Good, I"m sick of seeing the HO 130' turntable priced at $300 with no competition.


That turntable is the $300+ unit.....I'm sure it will stay up there for some time


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I pre ordered mine, I think $259 was the lowest price I could find about a year ago.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Update*

Got my shipment notification from Blue Ridge Hobbies! $267.72 with FedEx shipping


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

manchesterjim said:


> FINALLY!!! I can get that ordered for my Yard layout
> 
> 
> 
> That turntable is the $300+ unit.....I'm sure it will stay up there for some time


That was actually for the DC version. There were 3 on there yesterday.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

My HO scale motorized 130' DCC turntable arrived today!! Motivation to finish tearing up that spare room!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> My HO scale motorized 130' DCC turntable arrived today!! Motivation to finish tearing up that spare room!


:smilie_daumenpos::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Heres a pic of what comes in the BIG box:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd love to see a video once you get it done.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

That may be awhile before it sees a layout, but it has it's own control box so you can use it on a DC setup too. I might just have to do a mockup!


----------

